# Please read (and look)



## Nicole R.

10dpo had a line my hubby could see (food lion cheapie, can’t find ANY reviews on it)

11dpo& 12dpo- was working outside and drank so much Gatorade that my peee was almost clear. BFNs on a frer and a Walmart cheapie.

13dpo (1am) has to wake up to pee took my lost FRER 6days sooner and saw a line without squinting..

camera doesn’t do justice.. this is my 1am picture. Bottom pic is from 

SECOND PIC IS FRER FROM YESTERDAY (12dpo)


----------



## Nicole R.

Photo gallery - Photo #959874 - Countdown to pregnancy


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can see a faint line when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## mummy2lola

I can clearly see the line on ur 13dpo test,gl xx


----------

